# Newbie: Difference between heat transfer paper and iron-ons?



## kazza cee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello t-shirt gurus,

I'm thinking of getting a heat press to do up some of my own designs and would like to know the main difference between doing my own iron-ons and using a heat transfer, except for the obvious that the press is hotter and the auto ones are less time-consuming.

But really, if I print more than one design on one sheet, do I have to cut the images out right to the edges, or can I leave a box around it that won't show? 

Does the glue show or can you get transparent backgrounds?

What is a good heat press to start out with? I know nothing of the terminology...platens, flash, etc... I tried to research this but couldn't understand what everyone was talking about.

Thanks so much for reading and helping a fledgling! 

Kazza


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

The difference between heat press and iron-on is consistency. It is difficult to get even temp and pressure with an iron. You want the best heat press you can afford, 16x16 or 16x20 inch. You need one with a timer and temp control. God Bless.


----------

